# Dead Space



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a thread below entitled Juice Defender, which I was having trouble with at the beginning trying to download from the market. Kept saying my device was incompatible. Now, to make a long long long story short (been trying for days), I can't see deadspace on the market. Executor has helped a great deal and still, no matter what I do, I can't see dead space...or other apps for that matter. I do a search for dead space and it comes up with about 30 results.
To summarize this, I have tried everything I know to get dead space appear on the market for the touchpad. Yes, I have bought the app and it will download to my Moto Droid with no issues. But if I look at market.android.com, it says all my other devices are incompatible.
I have tried:

After that I tried a clean install. Wiped data 2x, wiped cache 2x, wiped davik 2x, wiped batt stats 2x.
Clean installed alpha 0.6. Signed into my google acct and let it restore apps. 
Rebooted for good measure.
Edited build prop ro.product.manufacturer set to samsung, ro.product.model to GT-I9100. Left the DPI as is, 160.
Stopped Market. Cleared data.
Rebooted. 
Went back into market and ran a search for dead space. Game not found. Go to market on laptop and it shows device not compatible. 

And tried this:
Copied the build.prop straight from the alpha 0.6 .zip to my touchpad. 
Edited, changed ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
ro.product.model=GT-I9100
Saved.
Went to apps, cleared data for market.
Also cleared data for google services framework just to be sure.
Removed my gmail account from the touchpad.
Rebooted
Added my gmail account back in, synced it. 
Went to market, no dead space found. 
Checked DPI and it is set to 160.

So.......does anybody have a clue why the heck this isnt working? Any help would be appreciated. I am about to toss this TP out the window over this lol.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not sure if I can help any further, but I'd like you do do something. Go to market.android.com, click the gear icon in the upper right, click My Market Account, and then click the Settings tab on the My Account page. Is the maker Samsung and model GT-I9100 for any of the devices in the list?


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Executor, I figured you gave up, you have been really helpful with this, and that thread got side tracked so bad I figured I would start a new one. To answer the question, yes it is listed in my devices. Along with the other modded build.props that I have tried. I can also go under apps that I have ordered, it shows it but says device incompatible....so the market is picking it up, but it is either something wrong with my account or I am doing something wrong in the build.prop. When I do a search for "dead space" on the touchpad, it shows a result of 140 for apps, but when I go to that page there are probably 30 listed. It's like it doesn't know what the touchpad is...and limiting everything.


----------



## AsX (Jun 24, 2011)

I had Dead Space installed since CM7, but it does not run properly on CM9. It starts only in portrait mode and just refuses to swith to landscape. I googled and everybody seems to have the same problem. So it's probably not worth fighting with the install for now anyway...


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks AsX and thanks again Executor. Yes, I had it on CM7 as well and it worked great. I wonder now if they are having issues with it they know about it and have pulled it? That might be the issue. At any rate, I am just going to forget it for now....too much work/trying to figure this out!! Appreciate you both for helping out.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

viper3two said:


> Thanks AsX and thanks again Executor. Yes, I had it on CM7 as well and it worked great. I wonder now if they are having issues with it they know about it and have pulled it? That might be the issue. At any rate, I am just going to forget it for now....too much work/trying to figure this out!! Appreciate you both for helping out.


No it's still there, you can bring it up with the web link

http://market.android.com/details?id=com.ea.deadspace_na

It's just hidden from devices running ICS because EA hasn't bothered to update it yet. Same with some of their other games like The Sims 3.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep I know, thats the one I purchased. Just couldnt figure out why it would say device incompatible even though I have build.prop as GT-I9100. Other people can see it in the market with cm9 apparently but I cant. Oh well


----------

